
Myth of QWERTY vs. Dvorak Layout - dsego
http://xahlee.info/kbd/myth_of_qwerty_dvorak_layout.html
======
mhd
_" Some have relatively big community, such as Colmak.They have forums, where
there are thousands of touch-typists, mostly programers, trying different
layouts, discussing their efficiency pros and cons. If Dvorak, or any of
these, are not much efficient than QWERTY, then these thousands of people must
be one of those flat-earthers."_

This article seems to be written in 2013, given how many crazy communities
that cropped up on the internet since, I wonder whether that argument
(inherent fallacies set aside) would have passed the proof-reading stage these
days.

On the other hand, I think Xah was a regular on c.l.l. in the olden days, so
he should've been aware of over-enthusiastic, hair-splitting, bike-shedding
communities before.

